# Kensington Pocket Mouse Scroll Wheel Doesn't Work ON OS9



## memco (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi
I just bought a Kensington Pocket Mouse with scroll wheel for my
G3 IBook. Everything works except the scroll wheel. I downloaded Kenisington's MouseWorks 5.7 for Mac OS 9. Still won't work.
Their teck support is useless, saying it's suppose to, try Apple.
Does anybody have a solution?
Thanks
Ernie


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 5, 2006)

There's this: http://www.usboverdrive.com/  It's a universal driver for all mice.  While I use only OS 10+, it's supposed to work with OS 9, too.  It works extremely well, and has a very wide range of settings; I've found that it's  even better than the drivers that came with my mice.  I have 4 different mice and it works just great with all of them.  
It's $20, so if have just one mouse, you might think twice about purchasing it.  Anyway, try it out.


----------

